# Absolute Beginner



## alfredo.daniel67 (Dec 4, 2021)

Hi everyone, I have zero experience with true bbq'ing and smoking.  I've been pretty much an avidly casual backyard griller the past 15 years but recently acquired an entry level pellet smoker grill (the Expert Commodore.   I got it today in fact.  Will be unboxing and putting together tomorrow. 

So far my research tells me I need to do a burn in.  Not sure how hot or for how long.  Also since this has an electronic component to it how does every one do with having their pellet grill out doors but protected from the elements.  Is a cover enough?

I'm looking forward to learning lots of techniques and recipes from this forum.

Thanks,
West Virginia Blue Smoke


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 4, 2021)

Welcome from Nova Scotia

Right place and always ask your questions, someone here has done it or knows how to and they will help you . Enjoy the new smoker

David


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 5, 2021)

Welcome to smf, great place here.


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 5, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi! Glad you joined up with us. We are visually oriented here (we like pics). Look forward to your post and pics. 
Jim


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 5, 2021)

Welcome aboard.

The manual shoud have instructions for performing the burn in. 
In case  the manual isn't clear about how to do it,  check out Tom Horsman's YT in the link below.



Yes, you're going to need/want a cover for your new grill if you plan on storing it outside.

Pretty neat pellet grill.  Congrats!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 5, 2021)

From South Carolina, welcome to the show. There is A TON of knowledge and experience here about anything and everything related to cooking, not just grilling and smoking, and very helpful folks willing to share that knowledge. So ask away or use the search feature...


----------



## fftwarren (Dec 5, 2021)

Welcome aboard. I just did the burn in on my pellet yesterday. It was a different brand but they recommended 400 degrees for an hour


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 5, 2021)

alfredo.daniel67 said:


> So far my research tells me I need to do a burn in. Not sure how hot or for how long. Also since this has an electronic component to it how does every one do with having their pellet grill out doors but protected from the elements. Is a cover enough?



Welcome to the site happy to have ya join the fun. As for your questions: The owners manual should tell you how to do the burn-in. I would also suggest getting familiar with the operating procedures - start-up, shut-downs etc. On to the electronics. Well none of my smokers have electronics so I'm far from an expert, but my first preference would be to store it in a garage or shed out of the elements. If that's not possible then get a really good fitting cover and make sure it's water proof. Good luck and good smoking.

Chris


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 5, 2021)

Welcome from tennessee


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 5, 2021)

Welcome from ND. Good luck with your new pellet grill. I would suggest purchasing a good digital thermometer ( inkbird, thermoworks, etc) to help monitor your chamber temps and meat temps. Most thermometers are not real accurate on the units themselves.


----------



## WaterRat (Dec 5, 2021)

Welcome! You will certainly want a cover, a little drizzle is ok but driving rain has the potential to get things wet and short out the electric components. For the burn in the manual should say what to do, for mine (different brand) I initially washed the grates with dish soap and wiped off as much other grease as possible before the burn.


----------



## sandyut (Dec 5, 2021)

welcome from Utah.  I agree with checking the manual.  my rec tec said to burn in at 400 or 450 (i forget now) for an hour.


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 5, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga. 
Tom gave a raving review of your new grill so enjoy!


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 5, 2021)

Welcome from Ohio. You are in the right place


----------



## alfredo.daniel67 (Dec 5, 2021)

alfredo.daniel67 said:


> Hi everyone, I have zero experience with true bbq'ing and smoking.  I've been pretty much an avidly casual backyard griller the past 15 years but recently acquired an entry level pellet smoker grill (the Expert Commodore.   I got it today in fact.  Will be unboxing and putting together tomorrow.
> 
> So far my research tells me I need to do a burn in.  Not sure how hot or for how long.  Also since this has an electronic component to it how does every one do with having their pellet grill out doors but protected from the elements.  Is a cover enough?
> 
> ...


Thank everyone for the over whelming response.  I can tell this is a great community already.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 5, 2021)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. If you don't find the info you are looking for just ask and somebody will be more than happy to help. As for the burn in the others have pretty much covered that. As for covering and being outside several things. You want to keep it out of rain as much as possible a smoker cover is needed if storing outside also think of maybe some type of canopy for when your smoking and it starts raining. Another thing is extension cords try not to use them if you can get away with it and if you do have to use one invest in a good one like 12 gauge and keep it as short a run as possible. Some other things your going to want is some decent gloves for handling hot stuff. A thermometer for checking meat temps most of the time we are smoking/cooking to an internal temp and not by time. The reason for this is no two pieces of meat are the same and will not finish at the same time so for repeating the same results go by internal temp. You will also want to verify the temp the smoker is running at. You will find lots of other needs as well as you go but be forewarned hanging around here will cause that list of needs to increase . You will find some of us wrap some things in aluminum foil at times to braise or keep it moist or both. When you wrap the meat you can always take it in and put it in the oven especially if the weather gets bad while smoking. Once it's in foil heat is heat doesn't matter smoker or oven.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa! Glad ya joined us! You should probably also have a quality control expert... to help with taste testing! 

Ryan


----------



## alfredo.daniel67 (Dec 6, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. If you don't find the info you are looking for just ask and somebody will be more than happy to help. As for the burn in the others have pretty much covered that. As for covering and being outside several things. You want to keep it out of rain as much as possible a smoker cover is needed if storing outside also think of maybe some type of canopy for when your smoking and it starts raining. Another thing is extension cords try not to use them if you can get away with it and if you do have to use one invest in a good one like 12 gauge and keep it as short a run as possible. Some other things your going to want is some decent gloves for handling hot stuff. A thermometer for checking meat temps most of the time we are smoking/cooking to an internal temp and not by time. The reason for this is no two pieces of meat are the same and will not finish at the same time so for repeating the same results go by internal temp. You will also want to verify the temp the smoker is running at. You will find lots of other needs as well as you go but be forewarned hanging around here will cause that list of needs to increase . You will find some of us wrap some things in aluminum foil at times to braise or keep it moist or both. When you wrap the meat you can always take it in and put it in the oven especially if the weather gets bad while smoking. Once it's in foil heat is heat doesn't matter smoker or oven.


Thanks tremendously for your thorough response!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
Just ask all the questions you want, and someone will give you the answers you are looking for!
Al


----------



## Mr. Zorg (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from San Antonio Texas!


----------



## Colin1230 (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome, and congratulations on that new grill.


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from Minnesota. A cover is a must. If you can get the unit out of the direct wind you'll have an easier time cooking.


----------



## alfredo.daniel67 (Dec 7, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Welcome from Iowa! Glad ya joined us! You should probably also have a quality control expert... to help with taste testing!
> 
> Ryan


Haha sure why not!  Come on over!


----------

